# We're all gonna get rich!



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 14, 2017)

Well, at least those of us who get Social Security checks...a 2.2% raise could be coming January 1. Ain't much but better than a kick in the shins with a pair of pointy-toed shoes.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yep, I read about that.   I am on SSD, so it may not affect me, but my husband will retire in May 2018 when he turns 66, so will see what he will get.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 14, 2017)

Rumor is that if the GOP health care plan passes, any increase in SSA benefits will be negated by a raise in Medicare premiums.


----------



## chic (Jul 14, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Rumor is that if the GOP health care plan passes, any increase in SSA benefits will be negated by a raise in Medicare premiums.




Of course.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2017)

Until THAT happens....................every little bit helps.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2017)

WOWSERS!!! Another 5% and it may keep pace with inflation and cost of living increases.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> WOWSERS!!! Another 5% and it may keep pace with inflation and cost of living increases.



True story.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 14, 2017)

I have never received a check, always direct deposit.  The increases are so tiny that I really don't pay any attention to them other than adjust the amount in my check book.


----------



## Trade (Jul 14, 2017)

That 2.2% number is a forecast, not a done deal. The actual raise, if any, will be determined by the CPI data for the third quarter, July, August, and September, and that won't be out in it's entirety until mid October. And even if there is a raise, it doesn't mean you'll see any of it. If you have been on Social Security for a while, like I have you are being "protected" from paying the full part B Medicare Premium by the "hold harmless provision" Last year the part B premium went up $28 bucks to $134 a month. But because of the "hold harmless provision" I'm only paying $111. However, any raise that comes about in 2018 will first be applied to that $23 to bring my Medicare Premium back up to $134. If there is anything left over after that, it will show up in my net amount. Also, that $134 Medicare Part B premium is subject to being "adjusted" for 2018, depending on data that is not available yet. So bottom line, all you can count on for sure is getting the same amount in 2018 as you are getting right now.


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2017)

YAY!  I can get a slice of cheese and a small order of fries with my value burger now!  Glory be!


----------



## Trade (Jul 14, 2017)

jujube said:


> YAY!  I can get a slice of cheese and a small order of fries with my value burger now!  Glory be!



Do they give a senior discount too!


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> WOWSERS!!! Another 5% and it may keep pace with inflation and cost of living increases.



The current inflation rate for the United States is 1.6% for the 12  months ended June 2017, as published on July 14, 2017 by the U.S. Labor  Department.


----------



## maggiemae (Jul 19, 2017)

Just peanuts to me.....Medicare will be going up, so do not expect a significant increase in your Social Security check!  Best to have a back up plan!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree with Falcon, every little bit helps.


----------

